# gopod detecte pas mon ipod



## jejounet (2 Mai 2008)

bjr, c'est tres simple, enfet j'ai lancer gopod, j'ai brancher mon ipod (qui recharge d'ailleurs) mais gopod me dit "ipod not connected" donc jpeu pas débirder mon son ( si quelqu'un sais d'ou ca peut venir, merci de me renseigner


----------



## r e m y (2 Mai 2008)

kel maudaile d'ipaude atue?


----------



## kasarus (2 Mai 2008)

Un gastéraupaude.


----------



## jejounet (2 Mai 2008)

ipod vidéo classic video 80go


----------



## jpmiss (2 Mai 2008)

Ce modèle n'est pas supporté (voir la liste sur la page d'accueil de GoPod).
En clair: cé normal ke sa marche pô


----------



## jejounet (2 Mai 2008)

http://img1.lesnumeriques.com/produits/71/1504/71_1504_2.jpg
mon ipod c'est le meme, c'est un classic ou un 5G ?? jpige rien


----------



## jpmiss (2 Mai 2008)

Seul l'iPod Classic fait 80 (ou 160) Go


----------



## jejounet (2 Mai 2008)

donc j'ai un classic ?  pas d'atre moyen pour débrider le son?


----------



## r e m y (2 Mai 2008)

achète-toi des nouvelles oreilles!


----------



## Gwen (2 Mai 2008)

Je crois que tout a été dit.

Je ferme donc.


----------

